# (Requesting Advice and Recommencations) Fruit Jars Price Check & Collector's Guides Help



## Nemmay (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, I discovered this forum while searching around to find a free (not pirated, just something that has been published via public domain) ebook (.PDF) for finding information on checking prices of Mason Jars and collector's guides in general. I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong sub-forum, if I am, I'd appreciate it if the topic is moved the appropriate place and if anyone can shoot me some information in regards of posting on this site, I'll read over it.

Before anyone asks, I am vehemently against piracy of copyrighted material; with that said, I'm just looking for information that is public domain. As a jack of all trades in regards of designing websites, programs, etc etc, I'm against piracy or anything illegal.

Okay, I'm attempting to help an elderly neighbor find the information they need to price the jars that they have as well as the ones he has coming in the mail that was purchased from eBay.

So far, I've gathered that the _*Red Book No. XX*_ _*The Collectors Guide to Old Fruit Jars*_ is a great resource for what they need to figure out what they need to know; however, I'm not entirely sure on which iteration of that book is the way to go and the various differences between them. With that said, the person I'm trying to help is lacking the money needed to purchase such books at the moment, so I'm looking for an alternative means of accomplishing price checking, and collector's guides in general.

With all of that said above, could anyone please provide information for any web resources that will help them get the gist of what they need to know for the time being until we can procure the books. Anything advice or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

I'm really sorry if my ignorance of this subject poses any sort of problem with some of the members here; I understand it could be a pain to help someone out that has no idea about jar collecting.

Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated, and it'd really help my neighbor.

Sincerely, Nemmay

Note: If more information is required, just ask; I'll walk downstairs to my neighbors apartment and get the information that's needed. They would have probably attempted to make a post themselves, but due to various health complications, they wouldn't be able to type everything that's needed for the post.


----------



## woody (Nov 21, 2014)

My recommendation to you would be to search the completed auctions on eBay to get a good indication as to what the price is for a certain fruit jar that you have. Realize that there are different variations to the same jar that will affect the cost of a particular jar.You could always take pictures of the jars in question and post them here and the members will try to help you as much as they can.Or, like you said, pick up the latest version of the Red Book. []


----------



## coreya (Nov 21, 2014)

Post A picture of a jar on here and someone will tell you more than you ever wanted to know about it! We love to see new finds. Welcome aboard and remember theres no such thing as a dumb question.


----------



## rallcollector (Nov 22, 2014)

I keep my paper copy of red book 10 in the car, that way if I find something at an antique mall and I'm unsure on pricing, I've got the info with me.  I've often thought how convenient it would be to have the same book/info on my ipad or even my notebook...but at the same time I realize that once that pdf version is out there on the net, it would be game over for Doug when he'd try to sell red book 11.


----------



## jargeezr (Nov 22, 2014)

You didn't mention the number of jars you are helping with or the state you are in. With your location we could probably recommend a couple of collectors in your area that would be willing to help you with a visit and appraisal or an offer to buy. If there are dozens or hundreds of jars it may be tougher to get free advice. If that's the case, you probably need to call Greg Spurgeon (812-466-6521) in Indiana for advice. He is the recognized leader in sales of collections nationally. He sells as North American Glass Auction. There is a lot of info on his site gregspurgeon.com.First you need a list of the jars with a lot of detail. Detail means *size* (HG, Qt, Pt, HPt), *color*, *smooth or ground lip finish*, *closure* (zinc lid, glass insert w/zinc band or wire bail, shoulder seal or bead neck seal, *emboss quality* (weak or strong), and any *base marks* on the jar. It is rather involved and complicated when you are selling or appraising. It gets even more detailed with zinc lid markings, inside and out, and  embossing on glass lids. But all of it enters into the evaluation.With a good list you may be able to visit your local library and use a copy of the Red Book. The latest version is No.11, but any after No.9 will probably suffice for your needs. Good luck.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome Nemmay to the world of jars, it is a great hobby. There are many good people on this site who know jars!!  I can't add to the advice given.  Your neighbor must adore jars, even buying them from ebay without knowing their approximate worth!If you post pictures here you will get a response.
[/quote] 





			
				Nemmay said:
			
		

> Hello, I discovered this forum while searching around to find a free (not pirated, just something that has been published via public domain) ebook (.PDF) for finding information on checking prices of Mason Jars and collector's guides in general. I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong sub-forum, if I am, I'd appreciate it if the topic is moved the appropriate place and if anyone can shoot me some information in regards of posting on this site, I'll read over it.
> 
> Before anyone asks, I am vehemently against piracy of copyrighted material; with that said, I'm just looking for information that is public domain. As a jack of all trades in regards of designing websites, programs, etc etc, I'm against piracy or anything illegal.
> 
> ...


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 4, 2015)

In my opinion the jars that have a grooved top ring, where a glass cap that was wax sealed in the groove, are the best to collect.  They were used before canning ring sealed on lids that were clamped shut when the contents were hot enough to give a vacuum seal.  Jars with any type of empontilling mark on the bottom center - are importantly had blown, and will usually have the wax sealed top.RED Matthews


----------

